

WP-CLI: command-line interface for WordPress - scribu
http://scribu.net/wordpress/a-command-line-interface-for-wordpress.html

======
kitcar
BTW - for anyone interesting in something similar for drupal, there is Drush:
<http://drupal.org/project/drush>

------
knieveltech
I sort of wish that the Wordpress and Drupal projects would merge instead of
fighting over developer talent and constantly re-inventing wheels as one
project jacks the other for features.

Wordpress could definitely benefit from the added functionality and
improvements to core code and Drupal sure as hell needs the facelift.

------
zippykid
very nice work, we're looking forward to seeing how we can help with this.
This should pave the way for more hosting companies to provide some excellent
hosting solutions on top of WordPress

~~~
scribu
Thanks, glad you like it.

------
flomincucci
Already watching in GitHub. And I love it.

